
Facebook Calibra: Rebranded as Novi - milen
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/05/welcome-to-novi/
======
notadog
Duplicate discussion of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23311934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23311934)

